# Yeast Bay Funktown Pale



## vaanderal (14/9/16)

Hey Guys,

Anyone know of a stockist where I can buy this one online? Been looking around but only places i've found that stock it are sold out.

Also, anyone used this before? What's it like?


----------



## vaanderal (14/9/16)

Looks as though I may have answered my own question:

http://www.homemakeit.com.au/collections/home-brew/products/copy-of-yeast-bay-funktown-pale

So, has anyone given this a go?


----------



## hirschb (16/9/16)

Yeah, this is my go to yeast for IPA's. Fruity, pineapple/pear esters. If you've ever had an "east coast IPA" like Alchamist Heady Topper, the base yeast is the same. Don't worry about brett sanitation, as the brett starin is actually a sacch strains that was previously thought to be brett.


----------



## fungrel (26/9/16)

vaanderal said:


> Looks as though I may have answered my own question:
> 
> http://www.homemakeit.com.au/collections/home-brew/products/copy-of-yeast-bay-funktown-pale
> 
> So, has anyone given this a go?


I've quite often used WLP644 and a Conan strain together (US-05, 1056), which is exactly what is in this blend. 
You will get an above average attenuation and a fruity profile.


----------



## dcan6303 (26/9/16)

fungrel said:


> I've quite often used WLP644 and a Conan strain together (US-05, 1056), which is exactly what is in this blend.
> You will get an above average attenuation and a fruity profile.


I thought US-05 / WLP100 / 1056 are the Chico strain.

GigaYeast (GY054 Vermont IPA) or The Yeast Bay (Vermont Ale) are the Conan strain.


----------

